# Pro Comp Pro Runner SS Ride Height Adjustable Shocks



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

Wuts up guys, has anyone had these shocks installed? Already ordered them for my 2012 Toyota Tundra DC 5.7L, just want to know what people think of them? Thanks guys!!!!


----------

